# mon chéri / ma chérie



## LMorland

Mon mari et moi, deux Américains, vivons en France depuis 2000, et je travaille - en temps partiel - comme traductrice français -> anglais.  J'ai des copains et des copines francophones, mais j'ignore toujours quelques précisions dans le monde d'amour, naturellement !

Hier soir nous dînions dans un resto du quartier, et le patron m'a entendu appeler mon mari 'chéri'.  Il m'a informé que l'on n'utilise plus ce mot.  Est-ce qu'il a raison ?  Parce que nous l'utilisons, nous deux, entre nous depuis 6 ans déjà et je serais triste de laisser tomber ce mot tendre. 

Merci en avance pour les avis des francophones de naissance.


----------



## AWhiteFlame

Je ne suis pas un francophone, mais je pense que si vous et votre mari aiment le mot, vieux ou pas, alors utilisez-le !


----------



## Franglais1969

I still hear these terms used.


----------



## Ibansan

Colette doit s'en retourner dans sa tombe! (Chéri, being the title of one or her novels)
It's cultural -- only a Parisian could help you. I'm French-speaking (and my wife was born in France) and still using (though, not frequently) and hearing that word in Montreal. Maybe in Paris they use "darling" now???


----------



## pancakes

Hey,

I am from Paris, and the adults ( I am only 20 ) still use " cherie " , its a love word through the time


----------



## maya0910

Il est vrai qu'on le dit tout de même mon qu'avant! Pour les plus jeunes générations il souvent utilisé de façon ironique.
On l'utilise aussi entre amis pour faire référence à son petit ami quand on est pas marié, mais c'est un mot qui prête un peu à sourire.


----------



## Benouze

(mon(ma)) chéri(e), (mon) bébé, (mon) poussin, (ma) puce, tout cela est encore très utilisé. Inutile donc de se forcer à perdre cette agréable habitude.

Il n'y a guère plus que "ma petite caille" je ne n'entends plus  (mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu qu'ironiquement de toutes façons).

Le patron du resto avait probablement envie de jouer au professeur mais dans ce cas précis son opinion n'engage que lui.


----------



## LMorland

Benouze said:


> Le patron du resto avait probablement envie de jouer au professeur mais dans ce cas précis son opinion n'engage que lui.


Merci, maya0910, pour avoir revivifié mon message, écrit lorsque j'étais toujours 'verte' dans ce Forum.  Quant au patron du resto, je suis contente de lire votre avis, Benouze.  Une année plus tard, j'oublie dans quel restaurant du quartier nous avons subi cette précision... mais de toute façon mon mari et moi gardons la jouissance de ce joli mot ! 

PS :  Maintenant je me rappelle qui était le patron. Sa femme (qui est Américaine d'ailleurs) est bonne cuisinière mais un peu brutale... je crois qu'il est longtemps depuis elle l'appelle _chéri, poussin, _ou bien _sweetheart _ou _darling.  _Probablement il en était jaloux !


----------



## martyhalpern

Please respond in English, thank you . . .

What is the difference between "mon chéri" and "ma chérie"?

Is "mon chéri" masculine, which one would use when referring, for example, to a boyfriend?
And is "ma chérie" the opposite, ie. feminine, referring to a girlfriend?

(I'm asking because I am editing a story, and the author has used both of these phrases and I want to make sure they are used correctly.)

Thank you for your response.
Cheers,
- marty


----------



## Nickko

martyhalpern said:


> What is the difference between "mon chéri" and "ma chérie"?
> 
> Is "mon chéri" masculine, referring to a boyfriend?
> And is "ma chérie" feminine, referring to a girlfriend?



You're right :
Mon chéri (m) means "Darling" or "Honey" and
Ma chérie (f) means "Darling" or "Honey"


----------



## honeybfly

Bonjour,

Je suis anglaise mais mon copain est français et il m'appelle _ma chérie_ souvent, parmi d'autres choses. Et on est la "nouvelle génération", si vous voulez - j'ai 22 ans.

Honey


----------



## martyhalpern

Nickko said:


> You're right :
> Mon chéri (m) means "Darling" or "Honey" and
> Ma chérie (f) means "Darling" or "Honey"


 
Thanks you Nickko, for your response.  Oh, to be in Paris!
- marty


----------



## LMorland

martyhalpern said:


> Is "mon chéri" masculine, which one would use when referring, for example, to a boyfriend?
> And is "ma chérie" the opposite, ie. feminine, referring to a girlfriend?


Dear Marty,

Yes to both questions.  However, is the story set in modern-day France or Canada? The contributors above note that the word is used ironically among the younger generation these days, and so I hope the author whose work you're editing is aware of that nuance.

Feel free to send me a PM if you'd like further assistance.

P.S.  Three other responses came in while I was composing this one, and I see that "Honey's" response implies that the term has not completely succumbed to irony _chez les jeunes _: her French boyfriend calls her "chérie" and she is 22.  (However, the age of her boyfriend is not supplied.  )


----------



## honeybfly

LMorland said:


> P.S. Three other responses came in while I was composing this one, and I see that "Honey's" response implies that the term has not completely succumbed to irony _chez les jeunes _: her French boyfriend calls her "chérie" and she is 22. (However, the age of her boyfriend is not supplied.  )


lol he's 21.


----------



## maya0910

To answer your question, "mon chéri" refers to your boyfriend and "ma chérie" refers to your girlfriend. Ma is feminine because chérie is feminine.
I am 34 and I wouldn't like to be called "ma chérie". I know many couples still use it but to me it is patronizing or old fashioned.It is probably because it has been so commonly used while there are many other expressions which would sound more personnal and genuine.  I think I am not the only person who thinks that because among my friends very few couples use it.


----------



## Nickko

The only ironic way I've heard with _mon_ or _ma_ "chéri(e)" would be translated as "Daaaahhling" (when you're in a gay environment, or with a high blood champagne content for example)...


----------



## nmariette

maya0910 said:


> To answer your question, "mon chéri" refers to your boyfriend and "ma chérie" refers to your girlfriend. Ma is feminine because chérie is feminine.
> I am 34 and I wouldn't like to be called "ma chérie". I know many couples still use it but to me it is patronizing or old fashioned.It is probably because it has been so commonly used while there are many other expressions which would sound more personnal and genuine.  I think I am not the only person who thinks that because among my friends very few couples use it.



Salut Maya - What are some other words of affection one might use with his girlfriend? (in their 30s) - in email or talking... (e.g. in english: babe, honey, i'm sure there are others too - depends on the people of course - i have one australian friend who calls his girlfriend "chooks")


----------



## Micia93

maya0910 said:


> Il est vrai qu'on le dit tout de même mon qu'avant! Pour les plus jeunes générations il souvent utilisé de façon ironique.
> On l'utilise aussi entre amis pour faire référence à son petit ami quand on est pas marié, mais c'est un mot qui prête un peu à sourire.


Je suis peut-être bizarre, mais je n'aime pas du tout ce mot passe-partout ! il peut effectivement être dit de façon ironique, mais je le ressens comme un peu vulgaire, du style "tu viens chérie".
Je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me fait penser à ça du reste, traumatisée par des vieux films sans doute ?


----------



## Jenn08

Oui je suis d'accord, mais quand il n'y a pas de "ma"/"mon" je n'aime vraiment pas, par contre si c'est "ma chérie" j'adore  (j'ai 20ans ;p)


----------



## Micia93

vois-tu, "ma chérie" est ce que je dirais à une petite fille (c'est vrai que c'est très mignon), par contre, je ne me vois pas dire "mon chéri" à un petit garçon !
nous avons tous des sensibilités différentes et c'est un bien !


----------



## texasweed

Micia93 said:


> je suis peut-être bizarre, mais je n'aime pas du tout ce mot passe-partout ! il peut effectivement être dit de façon ironique, mais je le ressens comme un peu vulgaire, du style "tu viens chérie" je ne sais pas pourquoi ça me fait penser à ça du reste, traumatisée par des vieux films sans doute ?


My boyfriend (fully bilingual) calls me "mon coeur" ou "mon petit coeur d'amour" It's a delight to hear!
Another friend (virtual, we've never met) calls all of his one-night-stands 'Ma chérie" afin de ne pas se tromper entre toutes ses nanas de passage. Il a gaffé deux fois, se trompant de prénom, maintenant elle sont toutes "ma chérie". Je suis morte de rire mais c'est véridique !


----------



## Jessila

Well I never really wondered whether it was old-fashioned or not... I call my husband "Chéri" quite often (usually when calling him accross the apartment to remind or ask him for something  ), I think I use both "ma chérie" and "mon chéri" with my daughter and son sometimes, though less with my son.

As to know if my husband uses it with me... well I'm not really sure... I think he does it sometimes, but it must not happen that much for me not to be able to tell ^^

oh and though we are not the youngest generation around, we're still only 29, so not that old either ^^


----------



## Nickko

At the moment, in France, the whole press announces proudly that Carla Bruni calls her hubby (the president of French Republic, Nicolas Sarkozy) "Chouchou"....
That's a major event....


----------



## benoit_bcn

J'aime pas trop cette appelation non plus, elle est un peu dépassée à mon gout.
C'est marrant parcequ'en Espagne tout le monde utilise "cariño" et je trouve ca vraiment mignon  Peut être une différence culturelle!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

My (French) girlfriend uses it with me so I think it's still in fashion, well in the South at least


----------



## quantum

I'm 25 and I use them too !


----------



## stephou

I'm 17 and i use them too. Anyway "love words" are a matter of tastes you know.


----------



## Monicaallred

Nickko said:


> Mon chéri (m) means "Darling" or "Honey" and
> Ma chérie (f) means "Darling" or "Honey"


Je regarde le film _Camille Claudel,_ de 1988, et le père de celle-ci l'appelle _mon chéri. _Vu qu'il s'agit d'une femme, pourquoi le fait-il ? 
Alain Cuny joue le rôle du père et Isabelle Adjani celui de Camille.


----------



## LMorland

MonicaAllred, pouvez-vous nous donner le lien vers l'instant ou ces mots sont parlés ?  Il se peut que la sonorisation soit mauvaise, ou bien une autre raison pour laquelle vous avez cru d'entendre cela....


----------



## Ageoff

Monicaallred said:


> Je regarde le film _Camille Claudel,_ de 1988, et le père de celle-ci l'appelle _mon chéri. _Vu qu'il s'agit d'une femme, pourquoi le fait-il ?



Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas : _ma chérie_ pour sa femme, _mon chéri_ pour sa fille...
On dit bien _mon coeur_, _mon amour_, même à une femme.


----------



## Monicaallred

LMorland said:


> MonicaAllred, pouvez-vous nous donner le lien vers l'instant ou ces mots sont parlés ?  Il se peut que la sonorisation soit mauvaise, ou bien une autre raison pour laquelle vous avez cru d'entendre cela....


Sur mon DVD, c'est à 1'11'', quand le père de Camille l'interroge par rapport à ses projets personnels.
J'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu _mon chéri _et le sous-titrage que j'ai trouvé en ligne le confirme aussi. 


Personnellement, ça ne me choque pas : _ma chérie_ pour sa femme, _mon chéri_ pour sa fille...
On dit bien _mon coeur_, _mon amour_, même à une femme.
(pardon, je n'arrive pas à vous citer, je ne sais pas pourquoi)

A votre avis, bien que possiblement courant,il s'agirait d'un usage fautif ?


----------



## Garoubet

Non ce n'est pas un usage fautif. Lorsque c'est utilisé c'est dans le sens de "_mon enfant chéri_".


----------



## LART01

Hum...
Mon chou , mon amour dit à sa fille, ok
Mon chéri....j'ai quand même plus qu'un gros doute...


----------



## jekoh

Ageoff said:


> On dit bien _mon coeur_, _mon amour_, même à une femme.


Parce que _coeur_ est masculin et que _amour_ commence par une voyelle...


----------



## DearPrudence

Je suis d'accord avec Lart01. On entend(ait) "mon petit", utilisé par des patrons de manière condescendante à leur secrétaire.
Par contre, utiliser le masculin "mon chéri" pour s'adresser à sa propre fille, ce n'est pas courant.


----------



## itka

Mais ça s'entendait très souvent "mon chéri" adressé à une femme ! (suis-je si vieille que ça ? ) C'est certainement un peu démodé maintenant, mais on le dit encore à une fillette...
Vous pouvez l'entendre dans un sketch célèbre de Yves Montand... Je crois que ça s'appelle "le Télégramme" et ça doit pouvoir se trouver sur internet.


----------



## Blougouz

Effectivement ce n'est pas un usage fautif, il s'agit d'une contraction de "mon 《 bébé, mon enfant 》 chéri" (que j'aime tendrement). Cela s'appliquerait pas trop à la femme de par son caractère infantilisant.dans ce cas on dirait, à sa femme ou à une amie proche: ma chérie. (Remarque: l'expression s'emploie des parents aux enfants ou dans le couple, ou entre amies proches... Les enfants ne le disent jamais à leur parents, sauf en précisant (mon) papa chéri, (ma) maman chérie)

(Posts croisés) et euh... oui cette expression s'emploie encore, bien sûr!!! C'est pas devenu qu'un chocolat, tout de même!!!


----------



## Ageoff

itka said:


> Mais ça s'entendait très souvent "mon chéri" adressé à une femme ! (suis-je si vieille que ça ? ) C'est certainement un peu démodé maintenant, mais on le dit encore à une fillette...



Ben oui. Je l'ai souvent entendu.
Mais c'est sans doute une question d'âge. Les jeunes (enfin, ceux qui ont une fille ^^) ne le disent peut-être plus trop.



itka said:


> Vous pouvez l'entendre dans un sketch célèbre de Yves Montand... Je crois que ça s'appelle "le Télégramme" et ça doit pouvoir se trouver sur internet.



Un peu que ça se trouve... sur Youtube.
D'ailleurs, quand il dicte son télégramme adressé à Mademoiselle Colette Mercier, il dit Mon chéri, et la standardiste lui demande Mon chéri ou ma chérie ? Il répond : Non, non, mon chéri.
0'40.

Et merci pour ce moment savoureux que j'avais un peu oublié...


----------



## Locape

Ah ! C'est étonnant, je ne l'avais pas relevé quand je l'ai entendu il y a des années ! Personnellement, ça me rappelle 'mon enfant chéri' et je trouve ça assez infantilisant d'un homme envers une femme. Enfin, ce n'était pas la même époque. 
Sinon mon père m'a toujours dit 'ma chérie', moi et mon compagnon disant la même chose à notre fille, et 'mon chéri' à notre fils aussi ! Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'appeler ainsi ma fille, mais c'est peut-être parce que je le dis déjà à mon fils.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci à tous pour les réponses !


----------

